
$40M in Bitcoin Stolen from Binance - agotterer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/07/binance-breach/
======
buildbuildbuild
Notable and admirable here: their decision to cover the loss, as well as their
decision to not pursue a rollback of the transaction. These are both big
confirmations of their company’s integrity and commitment to Bitcoin’s vision
of immutability.

